# 'Having a gun feels like power' (BBC News)



## Yrys (18 Dec 2006)

I don't presumed there's anything new
in that news for a LEO, but in case someone is interested...

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/uk/6183969.stm



> Guns can be bought for as little as £50, according to a report published
> by the Home Office this week. Eighty people serving prison sentences for gun
> crime were interviewed by academics at Portsmouth University.
> 
> ...



Also :

http://www.homeoffice.gov.uk/rds/pdfs06/rdsolr1606.pdf

http://www.homeoffice.gov.uk/

and :

http://www.homeoffice.gov.uk/rds/index.html



> Welcome to the Research Development and Statistics (RDS) website.
> 
> Our role is to manage research and collect statistics. We do this in a number
> of areas including crime, policing, justice, immigration, drugs and race equality.
> ...


----------

